

Adobe Education Program Now Allows Commercial Use - vlad
http://www.adobe.com/uk/education/purchasing/faq.html

======
vlad
Although this is the UK version of the page, the US version of the FAQ for
students entirely avoids this question, thus supporting the idea that there
has been a change in policy.

------
pmorici
I'm using Firefox 3 and that web page is broke.

